

Let’s challenge Google while we still can - traxmaxx
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/apr/16/challenge-google-while-we-can-eu-anti-trust

======
Nadya
I'm all for the EU lawsuit if they can prove that Google was self-promoting
and not simply showing their users what the users have decided is what they
like best.

I can hardly fault a company for being better than the competition. If people
didn't like Google's offerings, they can take their business elsewhere.

Which is exactly what I do. I prefer to use Dropbox over Google Drive. I use
Mozilla Firefox over Google Chrome. I use a Mumble server over Hangouts. There
are alternatives. But guess what?

Lot's of people prefer Google Drive over Dropbox. Lot's of people prefer
Chrome over Firefox. Lot's of people prefer Hangouts over other VOIP's. Why?
Because the products and services are _good_. There's a reason Google+ has a
small, niche community while Facebook is thriving. Hint: Google+ released as a
flop with a bunch of failure points, confusing to use, and the only real
benefit being "circles". Google has pushed and shoved Google+ into user's
faces for years. Users _chose_ not to adopt it. Staying instead where they
were. Why? They made a choice. They stuck with a better product.

This isn't like physical goods where a monopoly means there are no better
products to turn and use. This is a service/software issue. Things that, if
given a better option, people will adopt swiftly.

Anyone remember the exodus from Myspace to Facebook?

Build a better product and users will come. Yes - that mean's you can beat
Google.

